# Wo Forellenteich mieten?



## Beggersche (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

nach einem mehr oder weniger erfolgreichen Jahr an Naturgewässern möchte ich mit einem Kumpel im nächsten Jahr für einen Tag exklusiv einen Forellenteich mieten.

Wer kennt ausser dem Forellenhof Heyer und dem Angelpark Scheid weitere Teichanlagen wo sowas möglich ist und die Ihr empfehlen könnt. Am besten im Raum Saarland / Rheinland-Pfalz oder im benachbarten Ausland.

Bin für alle Tips dankbar.

THX, Beggersche


----------



## **bass** (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo Forellenteich mieten?*

hallo bin aus luxemburg bei uns gibt es so einige,
so hier sind die standorte: fischbach,lamadelaine,petange,clemenci,boullaide

ausserdem weis ich dass der düdlingerclub einen weiher vermietet in abweiler wird wohl so 200euronen kosten mit 50kg besatz.

in all diesen gewässern fängt mann wo ich aber sagen muss am schönsten ist es in fischbach (klares gewässer sicht bis zum grund)
wenn ihr den weiher in abweiler pachtet dort gibt es einen grossen grill und ne schöne gut eingerichtete holzhütte wo locker 20 mann platz haben.


----------



## drogba (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo Forellenteich mieten?*

also beim sepp(angelpark scheid) fühle ich mich sehr wohl der teich nr 4 ist im sommer nachts sehr zu empfehlen nr 5und 6 sind eigentlich für mich so die herbst und winter teiche die preise kenstu auch fürs teich mieten?wenn nicht kann ich sie dir ja mal sagen.

Eine andere anlage ist die Famiele joppe sehr schöne teiche der waldweiher ist zwar nur immer mit 5-6 mann besetezt aber dafür gehen die meisten angler schön um 11 uhr da sie die taschen so voll haben .Kenste auch die anlage in much HArdt??


----------



## Beggersche (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo Forellenteich mieten?*

Danke schon mal. Den Angelpark Scheid kenne ich noch nicht persönlich, aber die Konditionen stehen ja auf der Internetseite. Gibt´s noch weitere Teiche, die es zu mieten lohnt?

Noch ´ne Frage: Wann würdet Ihr sowas machen? Eher noch jetzt im Winter oder warten bis Frühjahr nach der Laichzeit (laichen die Zuchtregenbogen überhaupt?) Im Sommer wohl eher nicht, da sind die Forellis ja öfter mal beissfaul. Die 100-200 Taler wollen ja schließlich gut angelegt sein. Nixfang wäre da schon ärgerlich.


----------



## Uwe_H (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo Forellenteich mieten?*

Also, wir, die Saar-Pfälzischen Angelveteranen, haben gerade am 18.12.04 unser 4. Treffen an so einem Privatforellensee veranstaltet. Es ist ein relativ kleiner See in Elmstein (zwischen Neustadt/Weinstrasse und Kaiserslautern, kurz vor Johanniskreuz). Aber die Besitzer sind absolut ehrliche Leute, du pachtest dir den See, dann packen die zwei Jungs 60 Forellen in stattlicher Größe rein, das kostet dann 150 Euronen. Geangelt werden kann mit maximal 10 Anglern, sonst wird das ganze ein wenig zu eng!!! Nach ca 4 Stunden hatten wir 58 Forellen rausgeholt...wenn du Bilder davon anschauen magst guggst du mal hier: Bilder vom 4. Saar-Pfälzischen Anglerboardtreffen Auf den folgenden Seiten kommen dann auch noch ein paar Bilder...

Wenn dich der See interessiert, du eine Telefonnummer haben magst, oder noch ein paar Infos brauchst, bitte eine PN an mich...wenn andere interessiert sind bitte auch eine PN an mich, ich gebe dann gerne die Kontaktdaten weiter...

Wir hatten unseren Spaß dort, und eines muss man sagen, es waren sehr schöne Fische, ein guter Geschmack, keine verbissenen Flossen oder Verkrüppelungen, und es ist ein absolut klares sauberes Quellwasser im Weiher drinnen!!!


----------



## Reisender (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo Forellenteich mieten?*

@Uwe_H

haste recht war ein geiles treffen, und der lachs erst von dir :k :k ich hätte mich reinlegen können...#h


----------



## drogba (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo Forellenteich mieten?*

angelpark heyer ist auch nicht schlecht zum mieten allerdings kostets es da nur für 2 personen 77 euro.dann kanste natürlich noch zum qüahlengrund aber ich bin nicht so der fan von dem.Im Angelpark much gibbing hausen kanste dir auch ein teich mieten.wieso denn nicht im sommer?dann gehste halt im sommer erst um 22 uhr bis in den morgen angeln auf forelle denn dann sind die am aktivsten .jetzt würde es sich nicht lohnen aber bei den milden temperaturen würde ich schon mal zum sepp fahren und kuken ob dir das gefällt da oder zum joppe.Ich selber fahre morgen dank der milden temperaturen zum joppe..


----------



## cw2205 (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo Forellenteich mieten?*

Hallo zusammen,

Habe Silvestermorgen einen Teich gemietet!!!
Kostenpunkt: 95€ für 40 kg Forellen!!!!

MFG    Carsten   (aus NRW)


----------



## Beggersche (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo Forellenteich mieten?*

Danke für die Tips!

@cw2205: Das hört sich günstig an. Verrätst Du mir mehr über den Teich?


----------



## Barschulte (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo Forellenteich mieten?*

@Beggersche:


Frag mal Forellenudo nach "Eicherscheid".
Vielleicht kann er dir auch was über die Preise erzählen Ich meine so um die 100€
Is aber in der Eifel!!!


----------



## cw2205 (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wo Forellenteich mieten?*

Hallo,

bin gerade fertig mit ausnehmen. Wir haben mit 3 Leuten von 7.30 Uhr bis um 12.30 Uhr 123 Forellen gefangen. Habe sie spasseshalber mal gewogen und kamm auf ein Gewicht von 49 Kg.
Teich ist in Gahlen (liegt bei Schermbeck) und heisst Naroda!

MFG  Carsten


----------



## drogba (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wo Forellenteich mieten?*

hi war gestern beim joppe habe 28 forellen gefangen und mein kumpel 25(für 26 euro ist das bei der jahreszeit finde ich akzeptabel) !Ein bekannter der sich einen weiher (auch gestern)gemietet hatte hat mit seinem kumpel 267 forellen gefangen .Ich kann dir nur den joppe wärmstens empfehlen wenns um forellen angeln und um teichmieten geht . Fotos folgen morgen allerdings leider nur von mir zu hause wo alle forellen aufm tablett liegen da ich leider keine kamera mit hatte


----------



## schmök (26. März 2007)

*AW: Wo Forellenteich mieten?*

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir von euch irgendjemand die Kontaktdaten zu diesem
Privatforellensee in Elmstein geben ?
Währe echt nett von euch.
Danke im Voraus 
                        Thorsten


----------



## Berliching (2. April 2007)

*AW: Wo Forellenteich mieten?*

Wie kann man denn die Angelanlage in Burg Reuland kontaktieren? Haben die ne Homepage? Adresse? Telefon?


----------



## Carpon (3. April 2007)

*AW: Wo Forellenteich mieten?*

Also wenn`s im Saarland sein soll kann ich Dir die Forellenanlagen in Niedersalbach empfehlen. Da habt Ihr die wahl zwichen 3 verschieden großen Weihern die Ihr Mieten könnt. Über die Preise kann ich nichts sagen, waren früher aber immer mehr als ok.


----------



## hannes (3. April 2007)

*AW: Wo Forellenteich mieten?*

Auch eine gute Adress:Val du Roba - in Ligneville/Belgienliegt an der Landstrasse Malmedy/St. Vith - auch Autobahnabfahrt in der Nähe5 Weiher, davon 3 zum mietenTel.: (0032) 080 / 57 01 93 (auch Deutschsprachig)


----------



## Berliching (29. April 2007)

*AW: Wo Forellenteich mieten?*

@ Johnnie Walker: Ist das nicht die Anlage Weweler Mühle in Burg Reuland, Ortsteil Wewelen? Bei der waren wir nämlich am 11. April und sind sehr zufrieden!
Die nehmen auch 50 EURO für einen der beiden Teichen mit 10 kg Besatz. Habe mir da 15 kg reinsetzen lassen für 75 EURO, davon habe ich mit meinen Söhnen 30 Forellen rausgeholt (inkl. 3 Lachsforellen). Schöne Anlage, die Fische boten einen super Drill.


----------

